# Bearding



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Are the bees all, or mostly, drones in the process of getting kicked out (along with stray drones from other hives that have already been turfed out)?

Enj.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I would open it up and inspect.

Could be getting ready to swarm or abscond. Beetle slime can drive all the bees out, could be waiting to leave. Also look for swarm cells. 

I don't think I have seen any bees bearding at 70, and definitely not at 50.


----------



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

I kind of know where you're going with the question but I'd have to say no. These are workers. Im sure they know what they are doing, The colony\hive inside looks great no issues in there, I just wonder if I'm mis-managing anything. I take a hands off approach unless I see something wrong. Thanks. BTB


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

BeeTheBee said:


> I take a hands off approach unless I see something wrong. Thanks. BTB


Time to take a hands on approach I have never seen bearding at 50 degrees, or below.., especially when you know they have empty space. Something else is going on:scratch: Only one way to find out.


----------



## aprildawn413 (May 25, 2015)

KY Top Bar keeper here. I noticed last week when we had a slight cold front that at dusk it was around 55ish degrees and i had approx. 20 bees hanging out at the entrance of the hive. I just assumed they were guard bees and payed it no attention. Now I'm a little worried....


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

If a comb or two has fallen off the bars this can cause bearding. Best to have a look and fix if need be.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine were bearding last week when it was in the 50's and raining. I put the hole reducer in and they all went inside. I don't know why.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Ventilation would be my guess. If there's been plenty of air flow they probably have a really good population. Once a reducer goes in, it changes the ventilation of the hive. Getting either too hot, or too humid would be my guess. How large is the opening and do you have a secondary vent hole someplace near the top?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You probably pulled the supers and there isn't enough room now.


----------

